# access to Sylt Northern Germany



## parf (Aug 22, 2006)

I understand that access to Sylt is through transporting cars via a rail connection to the mainland. Does anyone know if its possible to take a motorhome there?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi .. 
here is the train site but it's in German, however one picture clearly shows a motorhome on the train..

http://www.syltshuttle.de/site/syltshuttle/de/unternehmen/bildergalerie/bildergalerie.html

whether you are allowed to camp or not is another question :?

Another useful site in English

http://www.sylt-az.de/welcome.html#Kampen


----------



## parf (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Jim

Thanks for that info. They train site shows a tariff for motorhomes, if they have a booking at a campsite on Sylt. All I have to do now is to find one.

Thanks again

John


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John 

Looks like a very interesting place, my kind of destination, no Kiss me Quick hats, arcades or amusements.. just beautiful beaches free from the usual raz ma taz .. thanks for raising the question, your German is obviously a lot better than mine.. :wink: 

PS
I like the idea of a hot sauna then racing down the beach nude into the icy North Sea 8O :wink: wouldn't do much for the manhood though  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

John

Did you ever get to Sylt, be interested to here how you got on


----------



## parf (Aug 22, 2006)

*Sylt*

Yes, we went to Sylt about 5 years ago. The prime reason for the trip was for my wife to see it. Her father was in the RAF and posted there in the 1950s when she was a little girl. Needless to say it's changed a lot and is now very up market and comercially developed. Though the wind is as strong now as she remembers it. The camping facilities were good and resonably priced as I recall. 
One issue that might me worth noting is the method of getting to Sylt, which is via a train ferry. It worked very well on the trip over but on the way back we experienced a problem. We were put on the train facing backwards, I suspect the train travels at 40mph or so and the wind along the train was a similar speed so total wind speed 80mph. Suddenly there was an almighty bang and the roof vent had been torn away even though it was shut. My conclussion was that it hadn't be designed to cope with motor caravan travelling backwards at 80mph.
One nice thing happened when we found the house she had lived in and a lady on a bike came along and introduced herself as living in the house and also the mayor of Sylt. She invited us in and was very helpful and friendly.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

no problem taking a MH to Sylt on the SyltShuttle train: The train has a double-deck and a single-deck section, and the single-deck can take anything up to 40-ton lorries. 

It is also possible to take the MH when not having a campsite-booking on Sylt, but with a confirmed booking you pay only a reduced fare, while without a booking the regular lorry rates apply.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

